# Tomorrow's Bridge to Bridge ride



## jppe (Jan 22, 2004)

Good luck to all the riders tomorrow!

B to B November style looks like cool temperatures but little wind. Temps should be in the middle 30's around 8 am but getting up to the high 40's by noon-1pm. Fortunately it appears the wind will not be a factor.

The clear sunny skies will provide some terrific views from the Blue Ridge Parkway!!


----------

